# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm ART >  xin các bác giúp đỡ

## tiểu ngư nhi

e chuyển từ file ảnh sang vector thì bị 2 lỗi sau :
-1 là vector bị răng cưa 
- 1 lỗi nữa vector nó ra cái màu đỏ như ảnh.

các bác cho e hỏi hướng xử lí ah...xin chân thành cảm ơn..

----------


## vietnamcnc

Mở ảnh trong Corel rồi vẽ đồ lại đi em.
Vector của crrel đa phần là polyline có những điểm nút có thể nắm kéo chỉnh ... cho trùng hoặc sát với viền ảnh...

Hoặc mở ảnh trong Ảrtcam rồi vẽ lại cũng được.

----------

tiểu ngư nhi

----------


## tiểu ngư nhi

vâng cám ơn bác nhìu...

----------

